# Vereinfachungstrend in HdRo



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Grüße liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte gern eure Meinung zu diversen ''vereinfachungen'' hören, solomodus für einige Gruppenquests, verbilligung bei Scharmützel-Gegenständen?


Ich bin der Meinung das es zwar traurig ist Gruppenquests zu Soloquests zu degradieren aber es scheint durchaus Sinnvoll, gestern fand ich nach 2 Stunden suchen für eine Gruppe um die Wetterspitze zurück zu erobern !NIEMANDEN!. In einer Gruppe ist es zwar um einiges Unterhaltsamer aber bevor es überhaupt nicht machbar ist scheint mir das sinnvoller.


Was die vergünstigung der Sets betrifft muss ich sagen das es mir sauer aufstößt, ich bin der Meinung wer ein Set möchte, sollte auch dafür arbeiten. 


Liebe Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thondear (14. Februar 2010)

Und ich finde wer Items mit besonders viel Zeit und Arbeit verdienen möchte, sollte in anderen Spielen besser aufgehoben sein. Ich finde ausserdem, das HdRO gern mal wieder einen Schritt zurück zu seinen Wurzeln machen darf uns für die Casuals einfacher werden, da mit dem Strahlen-**** vieles von dem alten HdRO-Spirit zerstört wurde. Und hoffen tue ich, dass es in Zukunft nicht immer wieder Freds mit dem Titel "HdRO zu einfach?" o.ä. geben wir, wie is in sämtlichen WoW Foren Usus ist. Wie jedes Spiel lebt auch HdRO nicht nur von den Oldschoolern (zähle mich dazu) sondern auch von den Neubeginnern.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Dies soll auch kein ''HdRo zu einfach''-Tread sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob man eine Gruppenqueste alleine oder zu Viert löst hat ja wenig mit schwierigkeit zu tuen, ich meine eher ob nicht das Spielgefühl so verloren geht wenn man nach und nach Gruppenquests alleine lösbar macht?

Edit: Ich möchte mich für die Wahl des Tread-Titels entschuldigen, er entspricht im nachhinein eher wenig dem was ich hier Ausdrücken möchte.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Februar 2010)

Es ist doch schön,den Weg in den Düsterwald auch Solo zu finden...durch Moria,wird auch Solo schon nervig genug!!!....wer lvl60/65 werden will,muss sich durchbeissen..es ist zwar hier und da für solospieler vereinfacht...trotzdem ist der weg steinig!..und das ist gut so.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Februar 2010)

durch ruschen is nicht;-)!!!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Mir geht es bei diesem Tred eher darum, das sich meiner Meinung nach, bei einem Spiel wie HdRo, das Spielgefühl erst in einer Gruppe, 2Mann/Frau aufwärts, das Spiel''feeling'' entfaltet, und daher finde ich es traurig das man eigentlich erst ganz am Ende auf Mitspieler angewiesen ist, das ist natürlich nur meine unbedeutende Ansicht.


----------



## Liwanu (14. Februar 2010)

Dein letzten Satz kann nich eigentlich nur unterstreichen.
Ich habe ebenfalls HDRO gespielt und zuletzt noch einen Runenbewahrer auf Stufe 30 und dabei war noch mein Kumpel als Barde.

Es gab keine Gruppenquest, bis zu Stufe 30, die wir mit einer " vollen Gruppe "erledigen mussten. Schon mit MvM wurde es einfach...
Warum ich selbst aufgehört habe zu spielen? Weil es in richtung "Set-Farmen" ausgeartet ist. Das habe ich aber in WoW besser und noch einfacher. 

Jaja, ich weiß, keiner zwingt mich die Sets zu Farmen, aber leider zwingt mich das Spiel dazu, wenn ich den "Endcontent" sehen will.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Februar 2010)

Ein Gllück,habe ich schon ein Kundi auf lvl65..dann kann ich auch mein maul aufreissen;-D


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Februar 2010)

Wir Lotro's ..sind nur lieb...wir dürfen keine schimpfwörter benutzen..


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich erlich bin sind Marken um damit Sets zu kaufen der Untergang eines jeden guten Spieles, da renn ich lieber 100x eine Instanz ab und hab den Glücksfaktor für drops als das gezielte gefarme..


----------



## Thondear (14. Februar 2010)

stimmt aber. Schöner wäre es wenn man auch früher schon öfter Gruppenspiel hätte. Aber wie Du ja sagtest findet man dann keine Gruppe wenn es Zeit für die Ini wäre. 

BTW: kann man nicht gegen solche "Auf-Zwang-irgendwie-20.000 Posts-machen-Typen-tun"? Das er Kundi ist, ist ja schlimm genug für mich als MP Spieler^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Ich vertraue darauf das schnell mal ein Moderator vorbei kommt und ihm auf die Fingerchen klopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Ich spiele selbst erst seit kurzem HdRo, genau genommen seit einer Woche, ich habe einen Jägersmann auf 26 gebracht und bisher ist mir eines aufgefallen, es sind zwar im vergleich zu anderen Spielen die ich durchlaufen habe (JA! einschlieslich WoW) mehr Spieler unterwegs, aber mir ist aufgefallen, sie sind alle sehr schweigsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (14. Februar 2010)

Vor allem im Low-Level-Bereich ist das eine Bereicherung. Zwar spielen immer noch einige Spieler in diesem Bereich, teilweise findet man aber keine Leute dafür. Da ist es dann doch gut, wenn Elite zu Signatur, Signatur ggf. zu normal und Gruppen Quests auch Solo machbar sind. Im Gegensatz zu dem was Blizzard in WoW macht, ist das was Codemasters macht wirklich gut geworden. 

Und du bekommst noch mehr als genug Herausforderungen, da kann man sich sicher sein.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren darüber das es sinnvoll ist es so zu Regeln, da sonst mache Quests nie gelöst werden würden, ABER ich finde es einfach traurig, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das mit dem fehlenden Gruppenspiel das flair eines MMORPG's etwas verloren geht, jedoch ist es mir bewusst das niemand etwas dafür kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (14. Februar 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich.. wo geht da das Flair zu Grunde?
Es gibt immer noch genug Leute die sich auch mal zum questen zusammen schließen. Wenn man alles solo macht ist es seine eigene Schuld nicht die der Veränderung von HdRO
Gestern erst nach ner Buchquest mit einer 6er Gruppe in Lorien gequestet. Sind zwar solo Aufgaben aber was solls. Ging so schneller und war um einiges unterhaltsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Azerak da muss ich dir widersprechen, ich versuche andauernt Leute zu finden um mit ihnen zu Questen aber es gestaltet sich als unheimlich schwer, und ich denke nicht das ich so unsymphatisch bin..


----------



## Azerak (14. Februar 2010)

Suchst gezielt für eine Aufgabe? 
Manche unterlassen das mittlerweile weil sich manches vom Aufwand einfach nicht lohnt.

Aber wenn ich zb. in den Nordhöhen nachfrage ob wer allgemein Lust hat zu questen findet sich eigtl immer wer.


----------



## Ellrock (14. Februar 2010)

So wie Hdro sich entwickelt ist es völlig ok. Mit dem wachsenden Menge des Content gibts immer die Notwendigkeit die alten Sachen zu vereinfachen - da sonst Spätbeginner keine Change haben die eigentliche Buch-Quest zu machen, da die Gruppensuche zu schwierig ist. Wünschen würde ich mir allerdings die Gruppenquests der Buchquestreihe so zu lassen und alternativ nur eine Möglichkeit zu geben die Reihe solo zu machen - wenn man keinen findet.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

Mein größtes Manko zurzeit ist das ich NOCH Testkunde bin und daher nicht flüstern darf, das mindert den Aufbau sozialer Kontakte zum Questen und ähnlichem.


----------



## Azerak (14. Februar 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Mein größtes Manko zurzeit ist das ich NOCH Testkunde bin und daher nicht flüstern darf, das mindert den Aufbau sozialer Kontakte zum Questen und ähnlichem.



Das ist natürlich schlecht. Auf welchem Server spielst du denn?


----------



## Ellrock (14. Februar 2010)

Du bist Testkunde und du hast nichts anderes zu tun als jetzt schon in einem Thema zu bemäkeln - dass hdro zu leicht wird. Schweint so als würden wir da eine tolle Verstärkung aus dem Wow Lager bekommen. Diese art themen sind werde da dort bis exessiv geliebt.


----------



## Azerak (14. Februar 2010)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Du bist Testkunde und du hast nichts anderes zu tun als jetzt schon in einem Thema zu bemäkeln - dass hdro zu leicht wird. Schweint so als würden wir da eine tolle Verstärkung aus dem Wow Lager bekommen. Diese art themen sind werde da dort bis exessiv geliebt.




Hättest du zumindest den 2ten Beitrag des TE gelesen hättest du gemerkt dass der Threadtitel falsch gewählt war und es um was anderes geht.
Aber nein - gleich wieder mit WoW anfangen und wie schlimm die Spieler sind. Intoleranz wird ja aber in HdRO schon lange groß geschrieben *seuftz*


----------



## Manfred64 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe durchaus, was unser Lord.... hier meint.
Auch ich habe die Wetterspitze noch im Sommer 2009 mit einer Gruppe gemacht - anders ging´s damals nicht
und war echt "lustig".
Andererseits war ich mit meiner Bardin echt froh, dass ich dann endlich die Wetterspitze alleine machen konnte,
denn da war einfach keine Gruppe zu finden genau wie die epische Aufgabe.
Da hatte ich einfach Glück, dass sich für meinen Jäger genau zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Gruppe fand die von Anfang bis Ende
durchzog.

Besser wird´s dann allerdings in den Nordhöhen, da sucht fast immer jemand, aber in den Trollhöhen zogen wir den Epos
mit der Sippe und einem sehr dankbaren Non-Sippi durch.

Prinzipiell ist es Schade, dass man jetzt soviel alleine macht - widerspricht eigentlich dem hinter dem Spiel liegenden Gedanken,
aber besser so, als wochenlang warten.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Februar 2010)

Content wird ja nur deshalb für spieler vereinfacht, damit sie ihn überhaupt noch spielen können. Was man _eigentlich_ mal bräuchte wären herausforderungen, bei denen Spieler sehr verschiedener level gemeinsam arbeiten können,bei denen beide eine angepasste stärke haben und wo sie beide eine angemessene belohnung bekommen. Das heisst, nicht einfach nur scharmützel und der effektive level des schwächeren wird hochgestuft, sondern richtig mit Belohnung am Ende, für die man da auch nochmal reingehen würde. Scharmützel sind deshalb unpopulär, weil sie nichts richtig reinhauendes bieten.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Februar 2010)

[Danke für diesen Doppelpost, Forum.]


----------



## Wizzkid (14. Februar 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das es zwar traurig ist Gruppenquests zu Soloquests zu degradieren aber es scheint durchaus Sinnvoll, gestern fand ich nach 2 Stunden suchen für eine Gruppe um die Wetterspitze zurück zu erobern !NIEMANDEN!. In einer Gruppe ist es zwar um einiges Unterhaltsamer aber bevor es überhaupt nicht machbar ist scheint mir das sinnvoller.



Um beim Beispiel Wetterspitze zu bleiben: man kann es sich aussuchen, ob man die Ini Solo oder mit Gruppe macht, wenn das bei den anderen Inis für Buch 1 so übernommen wird, ist nichts daran auszusetzen. Es gibt auch genügend Seiten im offiziellen HdRO-Forum und woanders, wo es Übersichten über die vielen Sippen gibt, bei denen man einsteigen kann.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Februar 2010)

@Wizzkid: Genau das habe ich bereits erwähnt die ''Solobarkeit'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manfred: Es freut mich sehr das du verstanden hast was ich hier Aussagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ellrock: Ich habe mehrfach erwähnt das ich nicht auf expliziete Vereinfachung eingehe sondern das Gruppenquests zu Soloquests degradiert werden, und dadurch das Gruppenspiel gemindert wird, ich möchte dir hiermit noch einen Tip für dein weiteres Leben geben: Wenn du auf einen Beitrag antwortest, lies ihn auch ganz durch. Tip 2: Lesen--->VERSTEHEN--->posten.

Schönen Tag noch man sieht sich in Mittelerde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Bevor hier noch die Frage auftaucht wieso ich, wenn ich doch nur Testkunde bin und nur zarte 26, ich dann auf Scharmützelgegenstände eingehe, das liegt nur daran, das ich diesem Tread etwas mehr Diskusionsfläche geben wollte und immerhin handelt es sich um !ÄHNLICHE! Themen.

EDIT2: Ach Ellrock ich muss dir noch etwas sagen, deine stärke liegt wohl wirklich nicht im Lesen, sonst hättest du gesehen das NIRGENDS etwas davon steht das es ZU einfach ist/wird. 

Danke


----------



## Laurania (14. Februar 2010)

Sehe die Vereinfachungen eigentlich eher positiv, da ich gerne auch mal solo unterwegs bin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (14. Februar 2010)

mich freut es, da ich hauptsächlich ein anderes online-spiel zocke und wenig in hdro unterwegs bin kann man mich getrost als casual bezeichnen. ich habe zwar ein lfa aber noch keinen char über stufe 30 ;-) . so habe auch ich mal die chance meinen questlog etwas zu erleichtern ohne lange nach einer gruppe zu suchen. wie gesagt, ich finde es super.


----------



## dd2ren (15. Februar 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das es zwar traurig ist Gruppenquests zu Soloquests zu degradieren aber es scheint durchaus Sinnvoll, gestern fand ich nach 2 Stunden suchen für eine Gruppe um die Wetterspitze zurück zu erobern !NIEMANDEN!.
> 
> Was die vergünstigung der Sets betrifft muss ich sagen das es mir sauer aufstößt, ich bin der Meinung wer ein Set möchte, sollte auch dafür arbeiten.



ja warum wohl ? ^^ Wetterspitze ist jetzt "auch" solo ,warum sollte da einer eine Gruppe suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Rüstungen betrifft so finde ich es gut das die leicht zu haben sind ,denn in Lotro war angeben noch nie nötig und es hat auch keinen interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir aus kann jeder immer die beste Rüstung haben so gibts kein Streit und Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer angeben will sollte das in dem Angeberspiel Nr. 1 tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Februar 2010)

Meinst du Guitar Hero?


----------



## Atrejá van Tholen (15. Februar 2010)

Sowohl mein Freund als auch eine Freundin hatten/haben Lotro als Testkunde und beide können flüstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht nur nicht über Klick aus der Kontakte Liste sondern nur über " /flüstern Name Hallo " Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich selber neu in Lotro bin (erst einen Monat), kann ich nicht mitreden, wie es früher war. Jedoch finde ich es nicht wirklich leicht. Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil, das ich in einer Sippe bin, die mir schon in meiner Testzeit immer geholfen hat, wenn ich Hilfe brauchte.


----------



## Dr@naught (15. Februar 2010)

Rückblick:

Wir befinden uns zur der Zeit als HDRO gerade seine Tore geöffnet hatte und Horden von Spielern zum ersten Mal Mittelerde betraten.

Zu dieser Zeit endeten jedwede Soloquestsambitionen sobald man im östlichen Teil Angmars unterwegs war. Epische Quests waren noch etwas für echte Frauen und Männer. Band 1, Buch 8, Kapitel 5 "Mordiriths Untergang" z.B. war noch nicht instanziert (und entschärft) und so musste man sich mit seiner Gruppe komplett mit Lvl 47-50 durch Carn Dum hinurch bis in den Thronsaal Mordiriths durchkämpfen. Natürlich gab es bugs und ohne GM Hilfe wären viele Unternehmungen einfach so gescheitert. Da man nur 2 Tage ID auf die Instanz besaß, war man gezwungen die ca. 8h Spielzeit (mit dem Warten auf GM-Hilfe gerechnet) möglichst am Stück abzureissen.

Ja das war sie, "die gute alte Zeit." 

Einerseits, im Rückblick eine durchaus schöne Erinnerung. Andererseits möchte ich so etwas HDRO Neulingen von heute wirklich nicht mehr zumuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus meiner Sicht hat Turbine die Heranführung neuer Spieler an den aktuellen Spielcontent bisher durchaus gut gelöst aber jedem seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Imrae (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe Lotro genau letzte Woche deinstalliert, weil gemeinte Soloinhalte für mich keinen Sinn machen in einem Onlinespiel. Sicherlich gehören sie dazu, aber eigentlich habe ich in der Charakterentwicklung letztlich daraufhin gearbeitet meine Fähigkeiten in Gruppenaufgaben und Raids einzusetzen. Da die Herausforderungen meines Erachtens nach mittlerweile einfach unterirdisch sind und ich mich gelangweilt habe, ist das Spiel vorerst auf Eis gelegt.

Für die Startgebiete finde ich es gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Quests auch alleine machbar sind. Zumal - zumindest auf meinem ehemaligen Server - einfach nur noch wenige Leute da unterwegs sind. Im höheren Levelbereich finde ich es nur angemessen, das soloquesten zu erschweren. Zumal die Klassen im Gruppenspiel ganz andere Qualitäten einbringen müssen. Sicherlich bin ich froh, dass beispielsweise die Gegenstände für die Klassenquests jetzt auch übers Scharmützel erfarmt werden können. Aber farming ist beispielsweise überhaupt gar nicht mein Ding. Auch bleiben einem die wirklich schönen Inis wie CD oder Uru verschlossen. Und die Freude endlich ein Teil ergattert zu haben, war für mich persönlich einfach größer als wenn es mir so quasi in den Schoß gelegt wird. Aber das sind wohl größtenteils einfach persönliche Präferenzen.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass Lotro auch vor Mines of Moria nicht nur allein gruppentechnisch zu meistern war. Man hätte auch vor diesem Addon locker die 50 allein geschafft. Ich habe es nie so empfunden, dass das Game nur aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist. Und daher kann ich eigentlich nur schwer nachvollziehen, warum der Anteil des Solocontents vergrößert wurde.


----------



## dd2ren (15. Februar 2010)

Imrae schrieb:


> Auch bleiben einem die wirklich schönen Inis wie CD oder Uru verschlossen. Und die Freude endlich ein Teil ergattert zu haben, war für mich persönlich einfach größer als wenn es mir so quasi in den Schoß gelegt wird. Aber das sind wohl größtenteils einfach persönliche Präferenzen.



kommt auf die Sippe an , wenn du in einer bist wo Item-Geilheit herrscht wirst du CD und URU etc. nicht sehen . Bei uns z.B. ist kein einziger Item-geil und wir gehen gerne noch in alte Instanzen um sie einfach nochmal zu erleben , Fornost, Uru, selbst Anuminas.

Gestern im Ts haben wir erst gesagt wir können mal wieder Cd gehen , schon wegen Buch der Taten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt soviel zu tun in Mittelerde wer das aber nicht sieht sollte eben deinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imrae (15. Februar 2010)

Nein, bei uns in der Sippe herrscht keine Item-Geilheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit Level 65 sind wir in die Angmar-Inis zu zweit oder zu dritt rein. Das raubt einem auf Dauer auch mal den Spass. Und es ging in meinem Beitrag auch nicht um die Items. Ich spiele Lotro seit Release und da ist das BdT voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CD und Uru habe ich immer gerne besucht. Und ich habe die Inis auch bei den Twinks nicht ausgelassen. Es ist einfach nur schade, dass genau solche Inis zugunsten von Soloanteilen keine Berücksichtigung mehr finden und nicht eingebaut werden. Mit der Veröffentlichung der Releasenotes vom neuen Content-Update ist dann der Hammer gefallen. Leider gibt es kein Mentorenprogramm á la EQ2 oder eine Levelanpassung der alten Inis, die einem die alten Inis - und dabei schließe ich mal frech die Moria-Inis mit ein - versüssen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfred64 (15. Februar 2010)

Gebe dir da vollkommen recht - bei den Aufgaben in den einsamen Landen wurde das ja schon erfolgreich umgesetzt.
Sowohl "Kampf um die Wetterspitze" als auch "Rothornpass" hoffe ich da nicht was verwechselt, sind jetzt ja sowohl als
Gruppe als auch alleine spielbar.
Und das ist gut, denn alleine wenn ich daran denke wie lange meine Waffi gebraucht hat, bis sich da ne Gruppe gefunden hat......



Ellrock schrieb:


> So wie Hdro sich entwickelt ist es völlig ok. Mit dem wachsenden Menge des Content gibts immer die Notwendigkeit die alten Sachen zu vereinfachen - da sonst Spätbeginner keine Change haben die eigentliche Buch-Quest zu machen, da die Gruppensuche zu schwierig ist. Wünschen würde ich mir allerdings die Gruppenquests der Buchquestreihe so zu lassen und alternativ nur eine Möglichkeit zu geben die Reihe solo zu machen - wenn man keinen findet.


----------



## Manfred64 (15. Februar 2010)

Imrae schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe Lotro genau letzte Woche deinstalliert, weil gemeinte Soloinhalte für mich keinen Sinn machen in einem Onlinespiel. Sicherlich gehören sie dazu, aber eigentlich habe ich in der Charakterentwicklung letztlich daraufhin gearbeitet meine Fähigkeiten in Gruppenaufgaben und Raids einzusetzen. Da die Herausforderungen meines Erachtens nach mittlerweile einfach unterirdisch sind und ich mich gelangweilt habe, ist das Spiel vorerst auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> ...



Also ich spiele auf Maiar und der Server soll ja angeblich der am Wenigsten bevölkerte sein.
Trotzdem laufen in den Startgebieten genug Leutchen herum und man findet immer wieder, auch ich mache das mal, wenn nötig einen höherleveligen Char. der hilft.


----------



## Jester (15. Februar 2010)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Du bist Testkunde und du hast nichts anderes zu tun als jetzt schon in einem Thema zu bemäkeln - dass hdro zu leicht wird. Schweint so als würden wir da eine tolle Verstärkung aus dem Wow Lager bekommen. Diese art themen sind werde da dort bis exessiv geliebt.



Mhm..eigentlich sind Testaccounts dazu gedacht, in ein Spiel reinzuschauen und sich ein Bild zu machen um sich dann nach Vergleich zu etwaigen, vorigen Spielen für das Getestete zu entscheiden.
Aber du wirst das besser wissen, schließlich kannst du WoW-Spieler flamen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btt:
Ich finde die Mischung aus Solo- und Gruppencontent im Low-Lvl-Bereich sehr gelungen!
Wenn man mal wirlich Niemanden zum Spielen findet, kann man einigen Content auch alleine bewältigen.

Wobei ich das Markensystem auch bedenklich finde, man sieht in WoW, wohin das führen kann!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (15. Februar 2010)

Ich denke die Diskusion um das Markensystem lassen wir hier erstmals weg, es verfehlt das Thema und ich werde bei diesem Thema leicht ungehalten....


----------



## Norei (15. Februar 2010)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Wünschen würde ich mir allerdings die Gruppenquests der Buchquestreihe so zu lassen und alternativ nur eine Möglichkeit zu geben die Reihe solo zu machen - wenn man keinen findet.


Genau das passiert mit Band 3 Buch 1: Alle alten Quests werden so überarbeitet, dass man je nach Gruppenstärke einen Buff bekommt. Damit sollen alle Quests solo, zu zweit,... bis zu sechst machbar sein und es gibt einige auf Bullroarer, dem US-Testserver, die das auch machen.


----------



## pbODW (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denke einfach, dass auf den Großteil der zahlenden Kundschaft Rücksicht genommen wird. Zwar ist in den Startgebieten immer noch was los, aber es dürfte sich größtenteils um Twinks handeln. Ich persönlich habe mit meinem ersten Char die Buchquests absolviert, die waren interessant und ab und an auch knackig aber mit meinen Twinks beschränke ich mich auf Buchquests, die ich unbedingt benötige, den Rest lasse ich aussen vor und ich denke mal, ein Großteil der anderen Spieler handhabt das bei seinen Twinks ähnlich. Wenn ein neuer Spieler also nicht in einer hilfsbereiten Sippe ist, wird er es schwer haben, genügend Mitstreiter auf die Schnelle zu finden. Als ich mit meinem Jägertwink BdT nachgearbeitet habe, wurde ich ziemlich oft von leicht gefrusteten Neulingen angwhispert, die Hilfe bei ihren Gruppenquests suchten und dann, weil sie nicht genügend Leute in Ihrem Bereich fanden, einen damals noch 60er fragten, ob man sie kurz durchziehen könnte. Der Entwickler trägt meiner Meinung nach mit dem neuen System dieser Entwikcklung einfach Rechnung.

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist. Vor kurzem waren wir sippenintern einfach mal wieder in Anuminas, CD, Uru und anderen Inis der guten alten Zeit unterwegs. Nach Abschluss waren wir uns alle einig, dass der Entwickler zu Schatten von Angmar Zeiten irgendwie noch mit mehr Begeisterung bei der Arbeit war. Vergleicht man die alten Instanzen mit dem neuen Content wie beispielsweise SG, kommt einem der dann doch irgendwie recht fade und ideenlos vor (man denke nur an die Schwerthalle, habe ich doch beim ersten Besuch vergeblich darauf gewartet, dass da noch was kommt^^) Mobs hinstellen und an deren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu schrauben ist scheinbar einfacher als ein gutes Level- oder Instanzendesign.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Februar 2010)

Die Vereinfachungen kommen nicht den Spielanfängern zugute. Es verhindert Gruppenspiel, damit Lernen, wie der Char in der Gruppe wirkt bzw. mit anderen Klassen zusammen wirkt oder konkurriert. Dann bekommt er mit dem Start in die großen Inis was vorn Kopf geknallt, was er unbedingt müsste, sollte und so. Man kann ihm die schönsten Märchen auftischen und daraus einen "Running Gag" machen...
Es vereinfacht lediglich den erfahrenen Spielern einen weiteren Twink nach eigenem Belieben "solo" und flüssig an sein Endspiel heranzuführen. Was das aber soll, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, weil der Weg das Ziel ist ! 

ähm ja, in die Markensammelschlachten hab ich reingeschaut. Da ist solo sehr Renovierungsbedürftig und sowieso wie schon erwähnt, keine gute Nebenbeschäfigung für dieses Spiel.


----------



## Raveneye (16. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch wieder angefangen mit Lotro letzte Woche, das letzte mal das ich es gespielt ist schon eine Weile her (damals gab es noch keine Addons).

Mir ist aber schon aufgefallen das einiges sehr viel einfacher geht als früher zb. Laila helfen in den Hügelgräberhöhlen.

Ich freue mich natürlich darüber das ich vieles jetzt solo erledigen kann ohne da ich mir eine Gruppe suchen muss, allerdings weiss ich auch das es nicht immer gut ist wenn man alles vereinfacht, dann kann das Leveln schnell zum Fast Food werden was nur noch ein Mittel zum Zweck ist. 

Grade Lotro ist ein Spiel das von der Community lebt, wäre auch schade um die schöne Story wenn man wirlich eines Tages nur noch schnell alles hinter sich bringt um ans Endlevel zu kommen.

Ich hätte es vielleicht so gemacht das Spieler die ein höheres Level haben sich runter mentoren können auf ein niedrigeres Level und so Gildenkollegen oder Freunden helfen können oder mit Ihnen zusammen in Inis gehen können, wenn man das dann noch damit verbindet das man zb Ehrenpunkte vergibt für Spieler die kleineren helfen die dann zb der Gilde zugute kommen so hätten alle was davon.

Ausserdem wäre das ein weiterer Anreiz für neue Spieler sich eine nette Sippe zu suchen und gemeinsam loszuziehen.


----------



## Vetaro (16. Februar 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Die Vereinfachungen kommen nicht den Spielanfängern zugute. Es verhindert Gruppenspiel, damit Lernen, wie der Char in der Gruppe wirkt bzw. mit anderen Klassen zusammen wirkt oder konkurriert. Dann bekommt er mit dem Start in die großen Inis was vorn Kopf geknallt, was er unbedingt müsste, sollte und so. Man kann ihm die schönsten Märchen auftischen und daraus einen "Running Gag" machen...
> Es vereinfacht lediglich den erfahrenen Spielern einen weiteren Twink nach eigenem Belieben "solo" und flüssig an sein Endspiel heranzuführen. Was das aber soll, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, weil der Weg das Ziel ist !




Hasse schonmal in der letzten Zeit für Buch 11-15 öffentlich ne Gruppe gesucht? Also bei _uns_ kannste das vergessen.

Ich habe immer das gefühl, dass Leute mit einem argument, das praktisch nichts mehr mit der realität zu tun hat, diese Lösung kritisieren: Dass die leute so nicht zum Gruppenspiel kämen.
 Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass die meisten Anfänger einfach irgendwann aufgeben und sich sagen "wenn die epische geschichte keiner mit mir spielt, dann kann die mich mal" - und so genauso wenig lernen.

So, und mal davon abgesehen: Die Epischen Instanzen sind ein Witz. Wenn man auf dem richtigen Level ist, kann man sie bestehen. Der Lerneffekt ist nicht _so_ groß.

Wenn einer ohnehin in Gruppen geht, dann wird er das auch machen, wenn er die Solo-Option bekommt, und wenn er von den Gruppen nur genervt wird - huh, dann kann er jetzt immerhin die epische Handlung spielen.


Ich verstehe ja eure Sorgen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, sich darüber so Gedanken zu machen ist schon beinahe verschwendete energie.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Februar 2010)

Wartezeiten, hm, in DAoC hat man sehr oft 2-3 Stunden gesucht um sich nach 3-5 Minuten aufzulösen nachdem eine Stammgruppe über einen weggerutscht is. Aber irgendwann war man drin und mußte nur kurz suchen. Die Stammgruppen juckten dann nicht mehr.

Nunja, jeder hat seine eigene Realität und seinen Teller mit selbstauferlegtem hohen Rand. 

Die Probleme liegen bei der Gruppensuche nicht an den wenigen Spielern, die da mitmachen, *sondern daß so wenige Spieler auf Suche reagieren* !
1. Der Wunsch zu reagieren wird über die gemachten Vereinfachungen sehr deutlich vermindert. 
2. Eine weitere Sache is die Identifizierungsmöglichkeit der Suchen. z.B. wäre ein kleines Zeichen der Questen, sobald man sie auch hat sichtbar hilfreich für Neulinge. Schliesslich kann der Spieler nicht mitten in seiner Aktion, womöglich im fetten Kampf wegen einer Suche  in seinen Logs herumblättern. Gleiche Questen sind nun mal der häufigste Grund in Gruppen zu gehen.
3. Es ist zu unattraktiv mit mehreren durch die Lande zu ziehen um Mobs zu kloppen und einfache Questen zu bewältigen. 
4. Gehen zuviele Leute davon aus, daß die Person der man geholfen hat in ihrer Schuld stehen muß und man damit eine Hilfe für sich offen hat. Man hat sie offen, aber nicht von dem Char, sondern von der Community. Der Spieler gibt die Hilfe an andere weiter und erhält damit das Umgebungsfeld, welches dem Helfenden ermöglicht von der Comunity Hilfe in seinem Format zu bekommen.

Fakt ist aus meiner Erfahrung von DAoC und WoW, daß eine Comunity sehr unter Austritten leidet, sobald der Anteil der unter Punkt 4 handelnden zu gering wird.


----------



## Mikehoof (17. Februar 2010)

> Ich hätte es vielleicht so gemacht das Spieler die ein höheres Level haben sich runter mentoren können auf ein niedrigeres Level und so Gildenkollegen oder Freunden helfen können oder mit Ihnen zusammen in Inis gehen können, wenn man das dann noch damit verbindet das man zb Ehrenpunkte vergibt für Spieler die kleineren helfen die dann zb der Gilde zugute kommen so hätten alle was davon.
> 
> Ausserdem wäre das ein weiterer Anreiz für neue Spieler sich eine nette Sippe zu suchen und gemeinsam loszuziehen.



Sorry aber das ist ziemlicher Quatsch bzw. wäre es für mich eine schlechte Lösung.

Ich bin auch relativ neu und habe sogar den Vorteil zusammen mit einem Freud gestartet zu sein und trotzdem haben wir für die Rückeroberung der Wetterspitze keine Gruppe zusammen bekommen.

Ja wir haben uns eine nette kleine Sippe gesucht ABER wer kennt es nicht....man hat Neulinge in der Sippe/Gilde und die Fragen dann ständig nach "Könnt ihr uns da und da durchziehen" usw. gerade in der "Probezeit" möchte ich nicht ständig nerven müssen und ich weiß das es irgendwann nervt.
Fragen stelle ich gerne aber um Hilfe bitten nicht. Sicher würden mir dort Leute helfen aber irgendwann würde es nerven und der Chat würde "stumm" bleiben nach der 10. Hilfeanfrage.

Ich finde es deshalb gut das dieser Weg gewählt wird. Ich will keinen xp Schub oder sonstwas, nur halt gewisse Sachen angepasst an die heutigen Zustände.

Gerade gestern habe ich übrigens einen Twinker deluxe erlebt, mit dem ich 2 Quests zusammen machen wollte bzw. irgendwann auch fertig hatte. Leute denkt dran es gibt noch Neulinge und ihr habt mit den Twinks nicht eure 65er Rüstung an. ;-)


----------



## dhorwyn (18. Februar 2010)

Ich find die Solo-Alternativen auch ganz ok. Anfangs dacht ich auch "bähä ist doch ein mmo, soloinstanz buhu" aber naja man hat ja auch nicht jeden Tag Bock auf Geschreibsel im Chat oder Gelaber (von evtl. auch noch Fremden) im TS nachdem man eh schon den halben Tag am Telefon oder "live" Kunden betreuen durfte. 

Und Wetterspitze ist ein gutes Thema, wir waren zu dritt unterwegs wollten die dann angehen, haben keine Leute gefunden, abends, am Wochenende, an den folgenden Tagen auch niemanden, selbiges gilt für Rothdornpass dann, dafür waren wir dann nämlich leveltechnisch schon bereit - das war im Sommer 2009, ich mit Twink, zwei Freunde die neu begonnen haben.

Jetzt nachdem Düsterwald auch langsam wieder uninteressant wird haben wirs dann wieder versucht für beides ne 6er auf die Beine zu stellen, und siehe da es hat geklappt obwohls die Solo-Versionen gibt, waren auch in Fornost mittlerweile, haben die eine questabschliessende Instanz mit dem Schildkröten-Endgegner (Elendils Grab glaub heisst die) machen können, usw.


Ich finds so auch ganz angenehm, wenn man wie wir 3 Leute sind die gemeinsam öfter mal Twinks hoch spielen, und aber beruflich bedingt nicht sooft wie wir gerne möchten gemeinsam spielen können, dann macht man halt einfach erstmal vorbereitend die Quests die auch alleine super funktionieren und hebt sich die Gruppenquests oder Instanzen erstmal auf, und macht dass dann wenns passt wieder gemeinsam, spätestens am Wochenende - zur Not mal ein paar Scharmützel - solo oder mit mehreren - egal, aber man bleibt am selben Queststand.

Meinen ersten Char hab ich bis 50 ohne Sippe und nur mit einem Freund der auch andere Arbeitszeiten hatte, gelevelt, einen Barden, und die waren zu Beginn noch hart zu leveln finde ich (also zu Release). Sobald man da in ein Lager musste bei dem man mal schnell 1-2 Mobs adden konnte, wars schon nicht selten frustig, zudem oft rascher Respawn, den gibts auch heute noch an manchen Spots, aber was solls, das Hauptproblem lag viel mehr darin, dass mal er, mal ich vorne war, und bei ner Gefährtenquest gelandet ist, und wir erst wieder nen halben Tag gebraucht haben bis wir die miteinander machen konnten...



Man sollte auch net vergessen, dass man heute als alter Haudegen seine Twinks durch Crafting-Items seiner anderen Chars viel besser equipped hat und deswegen vielleicht auch mehr Soloplay möglich ist als es damals rein mit den Questitems der Fall war, gerade so in den späteren Nordhöhen (zig Gefährtenquests) und in Evendim (vor allem wenn man bissl früh rüberrutscht) hat man dadurch meiner Meinung nach schon erhebliche Vorteile, von Angmar will ich gar nicht reden, da können schonmal die 200-300 Moral und auch so um ein paar Zehner bessere Stats ausmachen ob ich den Mob legen kann oder nur schwer, oder auch mal eine kleine Gefährtengruppen-Quest alleine schaffe (ok, auch Klassenbedingt) oder nicht. 


Dass man es sich einfacher macht heutzutage kann gut sein, allerdings findet man auch noch genügend Leute die gern die "alte" Version einer Instanz/Buchreihe spielt und auch nach Fornost mit durchgehend 40ern geht, und keine 65er dabei hat, dauert nur halt oft länger solche zu finden, aber das Problem, sofern das eins ist, gabs auch schon vor der "Vereinfachung"


Von welchen Scharmützel-Sets wird hier eigentlich gesprochen?


----------



## Shaft13 (21. Februar 2010)

Finde es gut so wie es ist. Mein 65er Waffi hat in Angmar nichtmal Buch 8 fertig.Hat sich einfach keiner gefunden in Angmar um 8.5 oder 8.6 (halt 6er Gruppeding) fertig zu machen. War 4 Wochen nach Moria Release,aber ob aktuell da mehr los ist? Hatte danach dort nie mehr nachgeschaut.Eventuell gehts mit 65er Barden zusammen ja zu zweit.Bin auch am liebsten Solo unterwegs und froh,nicht generell Gruppenzwang zu haben.


----------

